# I think I have the sickness



## jmpaul320 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nearly 4 months in and roughly $2000 later this is my list


Maglites6d016Trustfiretr-j12Jetbeambc25iTpA3 Eos upgradedZebralightsc600Nitecoretm11Dereelightdbs-t asphericSurefire6p hostEagletac
d25c clicky
Olightsr90Dry3xmlCrelant7g5v2Fire-Foxesff3Fivemegacooly host

i think i have the sickness  not that thats a bad thing right ?:naughty:


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 23, 2012)

$2000 in 4 months yeah that sounds to me that you've caught the light bug.


----------



## fiatluxetluxautemerat (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not a sickness, it's a lifelong (harmless) obsession! Now...which one to get next!:thinking:


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome!!! Life without hobbies is boring.


----------



## xOUTLAWx (Jul 1, 2012)

its ok at least you have something to show for after spending that kinda monies! :twothumbs


----------



## mixalio (Jul 1, 2012)

only 4 months?
congratulations for your collection it is pretty good!!


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks

now that i have a good collection of production lights, I am getting into modifying mags and p60 dropins :rock:


----------

